# [LifeCam] VX-3000 et GSPCA

## BenMitnick

Bonjour,

j'ai un soucis avec ma cam j'ai trouver plusieur tutos et drivers sur le net mais ça m'a l'air vraiment ancien je sais pas si c'est compatible avec le kernel 3.6.8

Aprés avoir télécharger le driver en questions j'ai des soucis de fichiers qui n'éxister pas ou plus ou qui n'ont plus la même annotation !!

J'ai essayer de résoudre le soucis aprés plusieurs recherche et plus d'une semaine dessus je suis coincé ici

```
Gentoo-20121221 gspcav1-20071224 # make

make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224 CC=cc modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.o

In file included from /home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:845:0:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h: In function ‘spca5xxRegRead’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h:95:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h: In function ‘spca_set_interface’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h:278:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘warn’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h: In function ‘spca50x_reg_write’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/utils/spcausb.h:316:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘err’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

In file included from /home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:848:0:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus/spca506.h: In function ‘spca506_SetNormeInput’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus/spca506.h:120:18: error: ‘VIDEO_MODE_NTSC’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus/spca506.h:120:18: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus/spca506.h:131:10: error: ‘VIDEO_MODE_PAL’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus/spca506.h:137:10: error: ‘VIDEO_MODE_SECAM’ undeclared (first use in this function)

In file included from /home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:853:0:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h: In function ‘sp5xxfw2_init’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:122:2: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:136:6: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:141:2: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:148:6: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:176:6: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h: In function ‘sp5xxfw2_start’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:214:6: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/Sunplus-jpeg/sp5xxfw2.h:230:6: error: called object ‘info’ is not a function

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘gspca_kill_transfert’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:986:4: error: implicit declaration of function ‘usb_buffer_free’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘gspca_init_transfert’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1030:4: error: implicit declaration of function ‘usb_buffer_alloc’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1030:26: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca5xx_get_depth’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1093:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB565’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1095:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB24’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1101:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_YUV420P’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1104:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB32’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘v4l_to_spca5xx’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1291:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB565’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1293:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB24’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1295:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB32’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1297:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_YUV422P’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1299:7: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_YUV420P’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca50x_init_source’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1802:9: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB24’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca5xx_setFrameDecoder’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:1841:30: error: ‘VIDEO_PALETTE_RGB24’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca5xx_do_ioctl’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2074:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGCAP’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2078:4: error: invalid application of ‘sizeof’ to incomplete type ‘struct video_capability’ 

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2079:14: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2081:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2081:14: error: ‘VID_TYPE_CAPTURE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2082:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2084:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2085:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2086:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2087:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2088:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2091:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGCHAN’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2097:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2098:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2106:28: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2108:28: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2110:11: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2111:17: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2113:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2115:17: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2117:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2122:15: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2124:7: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2127:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2128:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2129:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2129:14: error: ‘VIDEO_TYPE_CAMERA’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2132:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSCHAN’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2136:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2136:30: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2137:13: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2138:13: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2141:37: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2142:14: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2146:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGPICT’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2149:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2150:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2151:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2151:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2153:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2154:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2155:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2156:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2157:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2160:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSPICT’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2166:19: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2169:28: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2170:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2170:5: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2175:33: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2176:34: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2178:24: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2180:25: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2181:27: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2182:23: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2186:20: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2187:26: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2190:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGCAPTURE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2198:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSCAPTURE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2201:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2203:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2207:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSWIN’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2211:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2211:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2211:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2214:37: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2215:11: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2217:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2219:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2221:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2223:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2225:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2227:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2230:39: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2230:50: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2233:33: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2234:34: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2238:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGWIN’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2241:4: error: invalid application of ‘sizeof’ to incomplete type ‘struct video_window’ 

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2242:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2243:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2244:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2245:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2246:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2247:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2247:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2250:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGMBUF’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2255:4: error: invalid application of ‘sizeof’ to incomplete type ‘struct video_mbuf’ 

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2256:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2257:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2259:7: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2263:7: error: ‘VIDIOCMCAPTURE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2268:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2268:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2268:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2268:4: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2270:41: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2273:11: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2276:11: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2276:30: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2278:11: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2281:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2282:13: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2286:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2287:13: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2292:20: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2292:32: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2292:43: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2294:26: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2294:46: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2295:26: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2295:47: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2296:26: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2296:47: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2298:40: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2299:10: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2299:22: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2302:22: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2302:41: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2303:22: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2303:42: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2304:22: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2304:42: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2305:22: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2345:21: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2348:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSYNC’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2399:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGFBUF’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2402:4: error: invalid application of ‘sizeof’ to incomplete type ‘struct video_buffer’ 

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2403:6: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2406:7: error: ‘BASE_VIDIOCPRIVATE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2438:7: error: ‘VIDIOCKEY’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2440:7: error: ‘VIDIOCCAPTURE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2442:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSFBUF’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2444:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGTUNER’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2445:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSTUNER’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2447:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGFREQ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2448:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSFREQ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2450:7: error: ‘VIDIOCGAUDIO’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2451:7: error: ‘VIDIOCSAUDIO’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca5xx_ioctl’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2463:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘video_usercopy’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: At top level:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2602:2: error: unknown field ‘ioctl’ specified in initializer

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2602:2: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2602:2: warning: (near initialization for ‘spca5xx_fops.open’) [enabled by default]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2609:2: error: unknown field ‘owner’ specified in initializer

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2609:2: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2609:2: warning: (near initialization for ‘spca50x_template.fops’) [enabled by default]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2611:2: error: unknown field ‘type’ specified in initializer

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2611:10: error: ‘VID_TYPE_CAPTURE’ undeclared here (not in a function)

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2615:2: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2615:2: warning: (near initialization for ‘spca50x_template.fops’) [enabled by default]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca50x_create_sysfs’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2769:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘video_device_create_file’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:2780:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘video_device_remove_file’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: In function ‘spca5xx_probe’:

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:4284:3: error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_MUTEX’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:4301:21: error: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘struct device’ from type ‘struct device *’

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/bmk/Downloads/gspcav1-20071224] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

make: *** [default] Error 2
```

Donc déja savoir si un drivers est compatible avec ce kernel si oui lequel !!

Et voir pourquoi j'ai c'est erreurs car je sais pas trop comment lire ces erreurs pour comprendre !!

j'ai résolut la plupart de mes soucis sauf celui-ci !!

Merci de votre aide !!

drivers pris ici http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html   " for kernel up from 2.6.11 "

----------

## k-root

cette webcam est maintenant directement supportée par le kernel  : drivers/media/usb/gspca 

LifeCam VX-3000 doesn't work [solved]

 :Wink: 

----------

## BenMitnick

 *k-root wrote:*   

> cette webcam est maintenant directement supportée par le kernel  : drivers/media/usb/gspca 
> 
> LifeCam VX-3000 doesn't work [solved]
> 
> 

 

Merci ça fonctionne nickel  :Smile:  exepter le microphone j'ai chercher un peux et j'ai lu un peut partout qu'il ne fonctionner pas mais les postes date entre 2008 et 2010 donc a voir !!

Si vous avez une piste merci !!

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> Merci ça fonctionne nickel  exepter le microphone j'ai chercher un peux et j'ai lu un peut partout qu'il ne fonctionner pas

 

Une piste ...

http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Webcam

If your web camera is aggregated with microphone, you will need the USB sound device:

Linux Kernel Configuration: SND_USB_AUDIO

----------

## versus8

Salut,

J'ai le même souci que toi au niveau du son. J'ai activé le support V4L sur VLC et j'ai pu constater avec effroi comment le son était parasité. J'ai aussi tester le plugin google_talk, l'image reste propre, mais le son est inaudible pour le correspondant. De mon côté, je ne pense pas que cela soi un défaut matériel, ni même sur les niveaux du mixage audio (je boost l'entrée à +32% max). Mais rien ne m'empêche de tester avec l'entrée jack ^^

Eventuellement, je tenterai de vérifier les use flag globaux puis de mettre à jour le système avec ces nouveaux flag.

Etant donné que j'ai le même souci que toi, si je trouve une solution je manquerai pas de l'afficher ici  :Wink: 

----------

## BenMitnick

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai le même souci que toi au niveau du son. J'ai activé le support V4L sur VLC et j'ai pu constater avec effroi comment le son était parasité. J'ai aussi tester le plugin google_talk, l'image reste propre, mais le son est inaudible pour le correspondant. De mon côté, je ne pense pas que cela soi un défaut matériel, ni même sur les niveaux du mixage audio (je boost l'entrée à +32% max). Mais rien ne m'empêche de tester avec l'entrée jack ^^
> 
> Eventuellement, je tenterai de vérifier les use flag globaux puis de mettre à jour le système avec ces nouveaux flag.
> ...

 

Slt pas de soucis  :Smile:  moi je viens de lire mon poste lol je vais tester son lien ce soir ou demain je reviens de vacance  :Smile: 

----------

